# My First PS3 Experience



## max_demon (Mar 21, 2009)

Hello Friends , day by day pc new hardware price is going high and high and new games are coming and coming . so finally i decided to buy one .

i got to nearest sony world . and purchased one . they doesnt had 80 GB or 60 GB they had 40 GB one . and after chatting with sunny i decided to purchase 40 gb one.

i dont have any game or anything now . just it is lying here . 

1:02
EDIT : I have first tried on my SDTV and it is working better than i expected , the text is fine and i am getting 560i resoultion (something like that) will get HDMI to DVI-D cable on monday . today the shop was closed .

1:15
EDIT+: can anyone with ps3 tell me how to share files over wifi . i am sick of getting things on flash drive and transferring it again and again . and my 320 gb hdd is also not working 

1:47
EDIT+++: the system updater is not working from console , so downloading manually from psn . really this console can do a hell lot of stuff then i expected .i think i cant sleep today (sorry tonight).

1:49
Tried my God of war DVD (PS2) PAL on ps3 , it just shows data disc  . also tried teken of PSOne , didnt worked . Local mp3 pirated songs cd worked . trying dvd now 



the pics are
*img17.imageshack.us/img17/384/22032009113.th.jpg
*img15.imageshack.us/img15/3587/22032009114.th.jpg
*img23.imageshack.us/img23/7027/22032009108.th.jpg
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
PS : if someone could lend me some games for starting i will be happy

PPS: my playstation network id is *maxdemonx*
        please add me to your friend's list , i dont like watching movies alone

PPPS: new PSN id is *godofwarmax*


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 21, 2009)

congrats for how much u purchased


----------



## PCWORM (Mar 21, 2009)

DUDE,, Get killzone 2 or MGS4.... u will never regret!!


----------



## Goten (Mar 21, 2009)

Get resident evil 5 bro.(Resident evil 4 rocked on ps2)
Peace~~~!


----------



## max_demon (Mar 21, 2009)

20.5k.   I asked for gta4 but they didn't had that will try from planetm


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 21, 2009)

Why the hell did  you mention my Yahoo ID?  Sunny would have sufficed.

Want games? I've got many


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2009)

chanda mama sunny....


----------



## Goten (Mar 21, 2009)

PS3.
Dream come true to own that biya%ch.
R.I.P.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 22, 2009)

i was experimenting with remote play feature today , and has become my most fav . feature , i really like watching movies everywhere on psp , and ps3 will do with ease .

also downloading 2.60 fw now lets see how it goes
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
will try downloading Playstation home tomorrow
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
also purchased a digital card reader to read memory cards . 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
if anyone have any game lying around eating dust can give me i will love playing as i dont have enough $ left to buy any games for now


----------



## max_demon (Apr 7, 2009)

back ...  Downloaded Resident Evil 5 , moterstorm , Rigid Racer etc from PSN (demo ) The Graphics seems ok . but i still feel no difference between 1024x768 and 1080p . all looks same


----------



## faraaz (Apr 7, 2009)

I bought Street Fighter 4 for my PS3 last night...been having a lot of sinking my teeth into it...not to mention playing online is FUN! (I use Sakura and Ryu ). Basically going to be playing this till Tekken 6 comes out on Sept. 30th...and once that comes out, that's probably the last game I'll buy till FF 13 comes out.


----------



## Laser_dude (Apr 9, 2009)

Congrats!! man for ur PS3 and yup u must try resident evil 5 its great
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Congrats!! man for ur PS3 and yup u must try resident evil 5 its great


----------

